# I can't get any WU's to run on my GPU



## AJ228 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm really not sure what I'm doing wrong, I've tried a bunch of things, none of which have worked so far.

The GPU is a GTX 680- I know not ideal, but it would be nice to at least get it SOME work.

It's sad, I had a Phenom II 555 with two 6850's and averaged 160k+ points per day.

Now, with an i7 and GTX680 that isn't being used at all I'm around 40k per day. 

So, what do I need to change/edit to get this thing working right? I've tried hours of google and a couple of apps that are supposed to work, but still nothing.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

At the moment there are no GPU work units. That ended several months ago.


----------



## AJ228 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, that would explain a lot!

Thanks for the quick reply. I figured it was just more likely that I was doing something wrong.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nope, your not doing a thing wrong. 

 Yea I wish they would bring the GPU work units back! It was great while it lasted.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2013)

If you want GPU work, run Folding@home on them, or run e.g. POEM@home (which is a BOINC project like the WCG). Einstein@home has got GPU WUs available as well.


----------

